# Loving the Pope's Word



## Scott (Sep 21, 2005)

I did this parody in response to a Catholic's insistence that we must have a papal interpreter. I thought it was funny.



> From Psalm 119 (Gimel)
> 17 Do good to your servant, and I will live;
> I will obey the Pope´s Word.
> 18 Open my eyes that I may see
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2005)




----------

